# There's only 1 Sate left out of 50 where you can not carry .... whats up with that ?



## PAWPAUL (Jul 17, 2011)

My beloved State of The Land of Lincoln ..... 

Where the greatest President of our Nation was born .......

the same President that resided over the devastating Civil War -where more mini balls flew then there were people on earth ....

So 49 States decide it's o.k under the right circumstances to C&C - 

so whats up with the one holdout ?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

PAWPAUL said:


> My beloved State of The Land of Lincoln .....
> 
> Where the greatest President of our Nation was born .......
> 
> ...


Corrupt liberal state government how hard was that to figure out???


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

Chicago politics = state wide politics


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

in a state where the dead vote in every election , its not a stretch to see why they dont want you to carry a gun


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> in a state where the dead vote in every election , its not a stretch to see why they dont want you to carry a gun


 You couldn't be more right.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

In such a politically corrupt state the politicians would prefer an unarmed populace? Or, the citizens of your state want it that way, or the politicians do not trust it's citizens to carry arms regardless that the other 49 have some form of concealed carry laws?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

denner said:


> In such a politically corrupt state the politicians would prefer an unarmed populace? Or, the citizens of your state want it that way, or the politicians do not trust it's *EMPLOYERS* to carry arms regardless that the other 49 have some form of concealed carry laws?


Fixed that for ya


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You also have to remember, it's where your current Pres. is from...need I say more?


----------



## yeti (Mar 11, 2007)

Corrupt liberal politicians that run IL do not want an armed citizenry.  What IL has become is a shame! Broke and corrupt.
Chicago "pay to play" politics are not just corrupting IL. 

Get motivated for the presidential elections. On a more local level...
Vote out Quinn and also Michael Madigan and his minions in Springfield, too!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

PAWPAUL said:


> My beloved State of The Land of Lincoln .....
> 
> Where the greatest President of our Nation was born .......


Abraham Lincoln was born in Kentucky...



PAWPAUL said:


> There's only 1 Sate left out of 50 where you can not carry


Well...I guess you can count Hawaii in the 49 that have a carry law on the books. Only a handful of permits have ever been issued, mostly to security guards (the permits are only good for 1 year), you can't open or conceal carry without a permit, so in effect no one can carry there.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

PAWPAUL said:


> Where the greatest President of our Nation was born .......





bruce333 said:


> Abraham Lincoln was born in Kentucky...


true, but Ronald Reagan was born in Illinois, so the statement is correct


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2012)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> true, but Ronald Reagan was born in Illinois, so the statement is correct


Dead on!


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

PAWPAUL said:


> Where the greatest President of our Nation was born .......


I thought that noted Illini Bam-Bam was (supposedly) born in Hawaii. fart


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> true, but Ronald Reagan was born in Illinois, so the statement is correct


You got 'er, Ted!


----------



## PAWPAUL (Jul 17, 2011)

Dang - I bet three out of four people from " The Land of Lincoln " think he was born here !



at least we got the Illinoian Flintlock and the Illinois Derby


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> true, but Ronald Reagan was born in Illinois, so the statement is correct


lol... what I was thinking when I wrote my response.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Ronald Reagan was President during the Civil War? LOL


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Brevard13 said:


> Ronald Reagan was President during the Civil War? LOL


Naaah if he was I would still be living in the free south, not in the liberal occupied north.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Brevard13 said:


> Ronald Reagan was President during the Civil War? LOL


no, i think he was a freshman congressman at the time 




scooter said:


> Naaah if he was I would still be living in the free south, not in the liberal occupied north.


liberal occupied north idaho?

:smt017


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

"Mr President is it true you targeted Khadafi and his family during the bombing raid by F-111's which resulted in the death of his family?" Weeeel, sometimes those bomb's can go astray, but, if necessary we'll do it again! Gotta love the 'Gipper". I remember that interview with a journalist, pure Reagan.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

denner said:


> "Mr President is it true you targeted Khadafi and his family during the bombing raid by F-111's which resulted in the death of his family?" Weeeel, sometimes bombs 's can go astray, and if necessary we'll do it again. Gotta love the 'Gipper".


and as it was later discovered, his adopted daughter Hannah was not killed, nor hurt and she is a doctor today.... hmmmm who would have thought that our enemies lie to cause us internal strife?


----------



## 708awe (Feb 12, 2012)

The "Windy City"


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> no, i think he was a freshman congressman at the time
> 
> 
> liberal occupied north idaho?
> ...


Oh YEAH its getting there with all the kalifornicators moving up here....If I had the money to move back to Tx I would be gone tomorrow!!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

scooter said:


> Oh YEAH its getting there with all the kalifornicators moving up here....If I had the money to move back to Tx I would be gone tomorrow!!


i did not know this at all, we would welcome you to southern oregon.... portlandia is liberal but we got some common sense down here


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i did not know this at all, we would welcome you to southern oregon.... portlandia is liberal but we got some common sense down here


Thanx but I really have had enough snow to last me the rest of my life, now if it wasnt for all them durn tornados in Texas it would be heaven on earth.
It only took me a year to figure out following my ex up here to be near the kids wasnt such a nifty Idea. Now theyre grown up and gone and I havent saved enough to get back south .........yet


----------

